
Crashing a chrome tab with a single character - z0a
https://twitter.com/zainamro/status/1195868573534584832
======
simlevesque
Chrome mobile too:
[https://streamable.com/mzan5](https://streamable.com/mzan5)

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo0
Crashes Chrome mobile and Chrome desktop but doesn't seem to crash Chrome
Canary on mobile (Android 10).

------
noman-land
Confirmed also crashes Brave on mobile.

